# No Beeps on POST with memory...



## jolly_olie (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi
I'v just finished putting together a new system, which will give the RAM missing beeps on startup without RAM, but with RAM will not post or beep at all, nothing happens? The fans come on, and thats it?
Im running: Intel E8400, Asus P5E3 Mobo, Corsair 2x2Gb DDR3-1333. Iv tried each stick individually, same result. Help! The PSU is an OCZ 500W job. The system did boot once, just after id built it and it brought up a 'New CPU detected, change settings?' message, so i went into BIOS, had a look-see, didnt change anything apart from boot priority, then carried on, nothing happened. So i restarted the system, tried again, brought up the same 'New CPU detected, change settings?' message, i said no, blank screen. Restarted again, nothing happened, and thats all that its done since?
Iv reset the Real Time Clock RAM jumper, which should clear CMOS, in the hope that I had just inadvertently screwed BIOS, but no change. Any suggestions?
Olie
ps I did originally have a graphics card and HDD plugged in, but iv taken them out to just get the barebones system


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2008)

Remove the battery for a few minutes, then replace.


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 16, 2008)

I have removed the battery when i rest the RTC RAM, didnt make a difference unfortunately
Cheers


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

I would unplug the system, unplug everything in the computer, and remove the battery... wait a day then put in it. 
Tthen, if that doesn't go, try going with just the processor running only.. if you get ram beeps for the board, then you know its your ram... 
If not, then its most likely the mobo.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 16, 2008)

OK 
1. take a deep breath!
2. operate with only the following: a.cpu, b.1 stick of mem (slot A), c. graphics card and d. boot HDD - no dvds or mem in slot C.
3. if this boots up then test your second mem stick on the same slot.
4. if they both work in slot A, then try installing mem sticks in slots A and C.
    4a. hope it works for you!
    4b. if not then try slots B and D..... and if that doesn't work then you have a mobo problem!

5. if you got this far and you are up and running then check your dvd.... I know it is not a common problem but it does happen!

btw are these some kind of sli mem sticks? if so then you have to check the bios for appropriate set up!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2008)

Could also try booting with one stick of ram in the slot furthest from the CPU. See if it lets you into bios so you may set voltages and timings.

If that is a success, add the other stick in the corresponding dual channel slot and see if it will boot then!


----------



## speedkills (Sep 17, 2008)

@jolly olie,

According to the specs for your Corsair CM3X2G1333C9S2, that RAM has a base operating frequency of 1066 and achieves 1333 using XMP which requires 1.7V. Since this RAM is not Asus' the QVL list for the P5E3 motherboard and all of Asus approved memory is either 800 or 1066, it's possible that the RAM voltage is lower than what is required for this Corsair. Do you have any other DDR3 RAM you can boot with to set the voltage (if moving it as suggested above does not work)? Also, the latest BIOS revision for this MB is 1201 (released on 8/25/08) and earlier versions had some higher speed memory compatibility issues. Are you using an earlier BIOS revision?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 17, 2008)

If it's powering up, but no video, no beeps and no signal then from my experience it's either a bad CPU or an unsupported CPU.


----------



## speedkills (Sep 17, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> If it's powering up, but no video, no beeps and no signal then from my experience it's either a bad CPU or an unsupported CPU.





jolly_olie said:


> Hi
> I'v just finished putting together a new system, which will give the RAM missing beeps on startup without RAM, but with RAM will not post or beep at all, nothing happens? The fans come on, and thats it?



@OzzmanFloyd, I think it beeps (correctly) with the memory out, but then won't beep once the memory is inserted.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 17, 2008)

speedkills said:


> @OzzmanFloyd, I think it beeps (correctly) with the memory out, but then won't beep once the memory is inserted.



Try each stick individually, I have a set of tracers and one stick went bad, when I put them in I don't recall hearing any post code.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 17, 2008)

sounds like you have the incorrect voltage set in the bios for those memory sticks.... if you have other sticks you could "borrow" and boot with you can set the bios to the correct voltage.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 17, 2008)

What is the S-Spec for the E8400?  My guess is maybe you got a new E0 Stepping E8400 and the BIOS does not currently support it.


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for all the posts
I've tried each stick of ram in each slot, no difference  iv also tried completely taking the system apart, and assembling it outside the case, no difference. Iv tried taking everything off it including CPU, graphics, HDD and memory, it didnt do anything (no beeps). But when CPU is added it Beeps One long, Two short, which my Mobo Manual informs me means that no memory has been detected, yet when memory is added, it dosent beep at all?? In both cases (with and without memory) the screen dosent come out of standby, although the HDD does spin up. 
Unfortunately i dont have any spare DDR3 lying around (anyone in cheltenham area UK.....lol) this being my first build really and a local shop wants to charge me £24-£48 (sterling) to possibly 'fix it' which im not hugely keen on spending. Any suggestions?
Thanks!
Olie


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh and also, my E8400 is a SLAPL, and my memory is Corsair TW3X4G1333C9DHX which isnt on the Asus QVL for my MoBo, but Corsair CM3X1024-1333C9DHX is.
What is confusing me though, is how when the first time i started it up, it posted, declared that a new CPU had been detected went into BIOS and I saved and quit and it froze, but the second time when i skipped BIOS after it declard a new CPU it froze and didnt work after that? It just sounds like a component gave up the ghost? Surely if it was a memory voltage problem it would have been there from the start? not just randomly happen after two starts? Any clues?
Thanks again
Olie


----------



## modder (Sep 17, 2008)

other think,install one memory module in DIMM_A2 and one in DIMM_B2.
see your user's manual page 2-13


----------



## bohica_34613 (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you have another pc so you can try to d/l and flash BIOS ?
 With my mobo , asus p5k3 , I had to flash it for the e8400
 Mine would post but I got a screen that said " new CPU " and it wasnt supported.
  I posted fine with 65nm e6600 chip but mobo had to be flashed for 45nm e8400


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 17, 2008)

@bohica 34613
Unfortunately no i dont have another pc or any components to try anything, i suspect that what you were saying about my mobo needing flashing to support E8400's is true, as that would explain the 'New CPU, change settings' message i originally got, however since then my system hasnt workied at all 
I'm beginning to suspect i may have to go to this computer shop and hand over more of my hard-earned, but supervise them as they do it, cos i dont want to be charged half my limbs for the honour. 
olie


----------



## speedkills (Sep 18, 2008)

@jolly_olie,
That's what I had mentioned earlier in the thread, the current BIOS revision is 1201 (released on 8/25/08). If that has CPU compatibility issues, you will need another CPU to even flash the BIOS before using your CPU. There's no real way around that one without a second CPU.


----------



## bohica_34613 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah speedkills I know you mentioned it in your earlier post 
 I was just letting jolly olie know that the same thing happened to me when I changed from 1 cpu to another. Somehow I posted 2 times and flashed to the newer BIOS eventhough I had the e8400 chip installed.


----------



## bohica_34613 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah jolly olie I'd want to watch what they do too.
 When ya get it runnin let us know.


----------



## speedkills (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey bohica,

Actually I thought you added a different twist, since I was talking about memory compatibility with the BIOS revisions and you were talking CPU. Honestly I think either are possibilities, but without a good boot or a second CPU or memory, he really can't flash higher. 

A week ago, I had my own Striker Extreme system start intermitently freezing (every few hours or so) and rebooting with a BIOS error "configuration invalid - reset to defaults" (no beeps). After troubleshooting for two days,  I swapped out the Crucial Ballistic PC1000 DDR2 RAM for some Patriot PC1200 DDR2 sticks I had as spares and the problem went completely away. Issues with RAM modules can often look like something completely different.


----------



## bohica_34613 (Sep 18, 2008)

Speed
 You got lucky that you had some spare mem sticks.
 I thought you were talkin about the CPU also.
 I've been lucky , never had any probs with the ram or anything else exept when I put the new CPU in.

 Yeah if he had another or could borrow another CPU that the mobo supports , I was lucky I had the 65nm that I matched with the mobo, he could change them and get it running just to flash BIOS and then swap the CPU back to the e8400.


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmm so it looks like its the BIOS that needs updating then, is it actually possible that the wrong BIOS would cause a no-POST? ie due to unsupported RAM or CPU? My Mobo has EZ-Flash, so it can update BIOS from a USB flash drive, and the manual says 'during POST', would that work?
Thanks
Olie


----------



## speedkills (Sep 18, 2008)

@jolly_olie,
I have used EZ-Flash before, but not on a motherboard where the RAM or CPU were not compatible with the current BIOS revision. If you can get EZ-Flash to work, I would certainly give it a shot, but you will need to enlist help from someone with a computer to place the new BIOS files onto a flash drive.

The reason I thought it might be RAM rather than CPU was because I had the exact same problem you are experiencing (beeps without RAM, put in the RAM and then it doesn't beep at all) when I first put together my Asus Rampage Formula earlier this year. For me, the issue turned out to be my G.Skill 4GB RAM modules needed 2.1v to operate and the shipped Rampage BIOS version did not auto sense my type of RAM for voltage. I used some stock (low end RAM) to boot up the Rampage, flashed to BIOS and then the board worked with the G.Skill. I also could have used the low end RAM to manually set the voltage to 2.1v instead of flashing the BIOS, but you could accidentally overvolt the low end RAM as it reboots.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

In the long run bud,its prolly better to go to the shop and let them do it,better than tearing your hair out.


----------



## bohica_34613 (Sep 18, 2008)

It should work , can you get to a library or someplace where you can d/l a new BIOS to a flashdrive ?


----------



## modder (Sep 18, 2008)

i agree with @tigger " go to the shop"


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 19, 2008)

yeh il use my dads laptop to download the bios, then head to the shop, try new ram, if that dosent work, then new CPU, then new CPU and RAM, if that fails il presume the MoBo is knackered. Wish me luck!
olie


----------



## psd99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello all,

Hello Ollie, I am a googler and managed to get on this page.

I am currently building a new rig myself.  I have got all my parts but no CPU or CPU fan/heatsink.
I got a Asus P5Q3 motherboard with 4GB of CM3X2048-1333C9DHX memory.
When having a look on the QVL list I know it wasn't on there but the CM3X1028-1333C9DHX is on there. I reckon I am taking a bit of a risk with this.

I might end up suffering like you do. I would have a problem using some other DDR3 memory because none has really got it yet. I've heard lots people struggling with getting a post because the CPU isn't supported on the BIOS that is shipped out. I reckon this is a real problem how is one meant to update the BIOS?

Also I am more concerned with memory voltage that has been mentioned on here. It will be a concern.

Well I will be watching your thread closely and hope you can solve this. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 19, 2008)

hey psd99
I dunno about anyone else, but mine certainly posted a couple of times before failing to post, so if I had known about it i could have flashed the BIOS then. I dont know if you'd want to risk it though.
olie
ps system is in shop, theyre just waiting for some DDR3 memory to arrive on monday lol


----------



## psd99 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi mate look forward to it.

Thanks for your bit of advice I must download the latest BIOS version and then use EZFLASH the very first time I get a boot. I don't see any risks what that though?

What about the memory voltage what shall I change in the BIOS or will the new BIOS have it allready?


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 24, 2008)

hmm well just got my computer back from the shop, they wanted to charge me £24 just to tell me that the BIOS was an old version that wouldnt support my processor and memory, despite me telling them that when i took it in, and they havnt even sorted it cos they dont have DDR3 memory. well thanks for that...... i ended up paying a tenner anyhow, but am not impressed. Im thinking im just gonna take it with me when i go to uni on sunday, and hope someone can sort it down there, else RMA the MoBo and get Asus to update trhe BIOS for me.
Olie
ps psd99 sorry for late reply, im not expert, but i personally, in light of whats happened to me, wouldnt want to take a gamble on the system booting just once to flash the BIOS. Best of luck though, let me know if you do that and if it works!


----------



## psd99 (Sep 24, 2008)

jolly_olie said:


> hmm well just got my computer back from the shop, they wanted to charge me £24 just to tell me that the BIOS was an old version that wouldnt support my processor and memory, despite me telling them that when i took it in, and they havnt even sorted it cos they dont have DDR3 memory. well thanks for that...... i ended up paying a tenner anyhow, but am not impressed. Im thinking im just gonna take it with me when i go to uni on sunday, and hope someone can sort it down there, else RMA the MoBo and get Asus to update trhe BIOS for me.
> Olie
> ps psd99 sorry for late reply, im not expert, but i personally, in light of whats happened to me, wouldnt want to take a gamble on the system booting just once to flash the BIOS. Best of luck though, let me know if you do that and if it works!




Hi,

That is a shame so you gave them your setup but they didn't even have DDR3 memory?

Plus they charge you for something you already knew? Gosh that is ridiculous. They could have told you the moment you gave it to them that they don't have DDR3 memory. 

 Dude looks like the solution is simple here all you need is someone with DDR3 memory that is on the QVL list. As for a processor (should you need one to flash BIOS) that should be easy getting DDR3 memory is the trouble here. 

Well my CPU is on the way I opted for the notorious Q6600, I got a friend on hand to offer me another CPU which should boot, but with regards to DDR3 memory I will be a little stuck. 
I hope I get a POST, I reckon I would rather have a "beeping problem" than a damaged motherboard without any POST. I have already downloaded the latest BIOS and wish to flash it.
Do you know if you could have flashed your BIOS when it did POST? (ezflash)

p.s if you want to see pictures of my setup so far let me know and i'll get you the link.


----------



## jolly_olie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi
Yeh, trouble is i dont know many ppl who build their own systems, and so no-one has gone the DDR3 route yet, is your memory on the QVL list? Hopefully someone at Southampton Uni should have a system or parts that i can scrounge lol. As for the EZFlash, my manual says that if it posts you can flash it, so yeh i certainly could've if id known at the time haha. 
Yeh id like to see your setup, hit me up with that link. Iv still got a small pile of parts that havnt gone in yet haha. Like my actual graphics card (which won't physically fit inside my case.....but thats another saga. Hacksaw here i come!)
Olie


----------



## psd99 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well yes and no my memory is on the list but the difference is one the QVL they got 1024 (1gb) and I got 2048 (2gb) sticks but the rest of the numbers match up.

I reckon we got a very similar setup I got a 9800 GT and a Coolermaster Cosmos, with a Cosair 620 W PSU. Hard drives are mainly Samsungs.

Okay check these PAGES out there are loads of them:

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3614024-1.php

Pictures are scattered all over


----------

